# Solved: GoToAssistDownloadHelper ??



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what in the world GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe is? Is it just some browser helper for live chat(s) somewhere? I think it is by Citrix.

My computer has significantly slowed down. Thumbnails are taking foever to show up, internet access is 1/2 of what I am paying for - just strange. Would someone PLEASE view my HJT log and let me know if there is anything out of the ordinary or anything at all I may need to remove, tweak, or ?

*Thank you!! * 
-----------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:02:48 AM, on 8/23/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$VAIO_VEDB\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\RM_SV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1201064117\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Discover deskshop Browser Helper Object - {8DB3D69D-DA5E-4165-B781-72A761790672} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BhoDshop.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1201064117\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Secure Online Account Numbers - {F74E75A5-96BF-40ef-A1C8-88EAEBB82AB6} - C:\Program Files\Secure Online Account Numbers\SOAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://web.tampabay.rr.com
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://symantec.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {1B00725B-C455-4DE6-BFB6-AD540AD427CD} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqaio/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {85BA505F-FD01-4A91-836C-F7D502E89C9A} (Image Uploader Control) - http://www.evite.com/html/imageUpload/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1337CC4-FF8E-11D1-9C48-00A0CC20E0D2} - http://www.therealyellowpageslive.net/live/ezinit.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E9A7F56F-C40F-4928-8C6F-7A72F2A25222} (AxRUploadControl Object) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/SonyISUpload.cab?v=1,0,0,37
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{90792EE5-D6DB-4131-B0AA-B3AD67A72B5E}: NameServer = 65.32.5.111,65.32.5.112
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Agent (APCPBEAgent) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Server (APCPBEServer) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Image Converter video recording monitor for VAIO Entertainment - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Image Converter 2\IcVzMon.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStageMonitoring - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TVTA Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service (VzFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe

--
End of file - 13157 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Correct, it's from Citrix. There is also a remnant of Symantec LiveUpdate still present. I would uninstall that. How much RAM does the system have? Do you do regular maintenance to it such as Disk Cleanup/Defrag?


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, I do maintenance more than I need to. Probably 4-5 times a week. Clean up, Defrag, caches, history, prefetch, temps (I use ATF Cleaner (by Atribune.org) along with "Recent & Temp Cleaner", by Ten Games, and also CCleaner (by Piriform Ltd.) to shred the remainder.

The remnant of Symantec Live Update is for my PCAnywhere program.

I am using Windows XP MCE, SP3, Pentium 4 Processor, 3.99 GHz, 565GB Hard drive(s), and 2GB of RAM. I let Windows manage my Virtual Memory, but I didn't always.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow so you are on top of things! 
There's not much to tweak in the log. Do you use IE as your main browser or have you ever tried Firefox? I find it much faster


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

I use IE7. I have used Firefox before, but I uninstalled it.

So, you did not see anything out of the ordinary in my HJT log - spyware? or any bad settings, etc? (doesn't have to be related to spyware or viruses).

Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No the log appears to be clean


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

That was a FAST reply.

Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're very welcome


----------

